# PIB live report



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Got off the ice about an hour ago. Great day. Fished south of Rattlesnake. 30-40 shanties on the ice. Every bit of 10-12” of good ice. The ramp at the bottom has been reinforced with pallets & in good shape. Going down to 0 degrees on Weds. Might make another inch or two. 3 man limit. All fish 1.5 -3 lbs, lots of throwbacks. Swedish pimples & little Cleo’s. Color didn’t matter. Did a lot of catch & release up until dark. Lots of fish here, heavy marks everywhere. The big girls are startin’ to show up. Saw 2 10lbers and a 12 1/2lb wall mount. We’re gonna cleaning fish & head down to Tippers. We’ll be out all day tomorrow. Will post then. Tight lines.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Did you fly over and stay where did you stay and who did you fly with


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

25asnyder said:


> Did you fly over and stay where did you stay and who did you fly with


You need to fly in. Call Griffing Air 419-734-5400 or Dustin at Island Air 419-573-2960. Call Rob & Marie at the Black Squirrel 419-285-7181 for clean room & breakfast. They like fishermen. Call Larry Kowalski for a cab ride with into town 419-285-6161. Good luck


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the update we are flying over next Friday. cant wait to pull some hawgs through the Ice


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Can you walk to fishing grounds from island? Or do you still need machine? My son and i were wondering what it would take to get out and fish from PIB. We have always wanted to make that trip. Could you fly in and out in one day? Or must you stay? Any info of PMs would be great. Want to try and make that happen this year. Beings its going to be another ice less year from main land. Thanks


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Outdooraddict said:


> Can you walk to fishing grounds from island? Or do you still need machine? My son and i were wondering what it would take to get out and fish from PIB. We have always wanted to make that trip. Could you fly in and out in one day? Or must you stay? Any info of PMs would be great. Want to try and make that happen this year. Beings its going to be another ice less year from main land. Thanks


Do not try to walk or run a quad to PIB from the mainland. You’ll go for a swim. Lots of open water & unstable ice along the shore. You can fly in & out in one day. The flying services I mentioned are in continuous operation all day bringing people, freight, food, mail, etc. weather permitting. Good luck


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

chumthrower said:


> Do not try to walk or run a quad to PIB from the mainland. You’ll go for a swim. Lots of open water & unstable ice along the shore. You can fly in & out in one day. The flying services I mentioned are in continuous operation all day bringing people, freight, food, mail, etc. weather permitting. Good luck


A few years ago I was fishing on the mainland side west of Mouse. Two couples stopped to check and told me they were walking to South Bass. I tried to caution them to no avail. A few hours later, only one guy returned. He said that he was the only one brave enough to jump the four foot crack that opened. Everyone else flew back.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Outdooraddict said:


> Can you walk to fishing grounds from island? Or do you still need machine? My son and i were wondering what it would take to get out and fish from PIB. We have always wanted to make that trip. Could you fly in and out in one day? Or must you stay? Any info of PMs would be great. Want to try and make that happen this year. Beings its going to be another ice less year from main land. Thanks


I may have misunderstood you. Yes, once over here you could walk off the ramp and fish. They usually drag a sled or pop up for a wind shelter.


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

I would fly over. I’m talking waling from island.


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

How far of a walk to get to fish?


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

N


Eye Doctor said:


> How far of a walk to get to fish?


Some of the guys are in close, I’d say 1/4 - 1/2 mile. Others like me are at Rattlesnake, a very long walk. But everybody caught fish yesterday, in close or far out. Good luck


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Would you suggest flying to rattlesnake then walking out or going to put in bay ? Does the cab driver take you to the place to walk out ?


----------



## waterwalker2 (Jan 8, 2018)

Beepum19 said:


> Would you suggest flying to rattlesnake then walking out or going to put in bay ? Does the cab driver take you to the place to walk out ?


Tell em you work for Rattlesnake and you get a special rate


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Beepum19 said:


> Would you suggest flying to rattlesnake then walking out or going to put in bay ? Does the cab driver take you to the place to walk out ?


You can’t fly to Rattlesnake. There is a small airstrip there but it’s private. you have to fly to PIB. I’ve been posting phone numbers for pilots, places to stay & the taxi. Take a look.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Ok thanks I got confused bc I seen the flights to rattlesnake on the flight website. Thank you for info


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Beepum19 said:


> Ok thanks I got confused bc I seen the flights to rattlesnake on the flight website. Thank you for info


Come on over. Ice is good & fish are here. Good luck


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I’m excited to come over I called a the cab drivers but no answer. Probably bc it’s sunday. Once I figure the ride thing out I’ll be booking a flight.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

If you fly over to rattlesnake and walk out to fish with no issues then I would like to know how you pulled that off. LOL


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Does any one know if any air boat shuttle service to and from PIB used to be a guy( Hard Water Charter ) don't know if still running or not


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I heard he is not. And honestly I have not see his boat at pebble beach all winter.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

floater99 said:


> Does any one know if any air boat shuttle service to and from PIB used to be a guy( Hard Water Charter ) don't know if still running or not[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> floater99 said:
> ...


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

floater99 said:


> Does any one know if any air boat shuttle service to and from PIB used to be a guy( Hard Water Charter ) don't know if still running or not


Joe Kostura doesn’t run the ice taxi anymore. Saw him last night at Tippers. He’ll run an occasional load of freight but no more taxi.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

How did you guys do yesterday?


----------



## tom Carroll (Dec 8, 2016)

chumthrower said:


> You need to fly in. Call Griffing Air 419-734-5400 or Dustin at Island Air 419-573-2960. Call Rob & Marie at the Black Squirrel 419-285-7181 for clean room & breakfast. They like fishermen. Call Larry Kowalski for a cab ride with into town 419-285-6161. Good luck


How mush does it cost to fly over and back


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

80$ round trip


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Remember when planning your trip there is one way on the island and one way off so if the day your planning on leaving the clouds are too low then you will be staying another day also they don’t fly at dark so if your making a one day trip by time everything is said and done you’re not getting that much time for fishing and missing out on the morning and evening bite


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

Go with Dustin at Island Air Taxi. He and his wife Chontel are awesome. Lots of fun!


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Shocker said:


> Remember when planning your trip there is one way on the island and one way off so if the day your planning on leaving the clouds are too low then you will be staying another day also they don’t fly at dark so if your making a one day trip by time everything is said and done you’re not getting that much time for fishing and missing out on the morning and evening bite


Any chance you run a rental on PIB.......


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

I do not


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

He is just pointing out good points it is a waste to go over for a day trip IMO!!! go over early fish the evening bite stay overnight enjoy the island go out next morning early then fly home good points shocker!!! let ask how many guys have went over and had to stay over because flight was a no go because of weather


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

I was pointing it out bc it actually just happened Sunday that the planes only had a short window of flying time and I was talking to a guy that was making a bunch of calls canceling plans he had bc he was stuck on the island


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

How much gear do they let you Take over on plane?all i need is two buckets hand auger and small popup?or 2 buckets only?


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

in Canada ,they make you buy a second seat for your gear,still ,it,s pretty good value,you just have to stay a couple days.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My buddy has a plane . If we were to fly over can someone explain to me how he and I could get out fishing ? Don't really wanna pay a guide as we have all the gear . But just wanna know the normal procedure


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Basically just walk out from west side. There is a ice fishing ramp everyone goes out of. You will see all the shanties out there. Im sure you could get a taxi to drop you off there too.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Carpn said:


> My buddy has a plane . If we were to fly over can someone explain to me how he and I could get out fishing ? Don't really wanna pay a guide as we have all the gear . But just wanna know the normal procedure


Call Larry Kowalski (PIB Taxi) 419-285-6161 or 419 285-8294. He'll drop you off at the ramp. We finished up yesterday with a 4 man limit. All fish good eaters and a nice 8lber. Blaze orange Swedish pimples were the ticket. Good luck.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

walleyeRod said:


> How much gear do they let you Take over on plane?all i need is two buckets hand auger and small popup?or 2 buckets only?


Should be ok. Sounds like a typical load. You should see the stuff people cram onto those planes (Microwaves, groceries, dogs, etc.). Dustin takes out his seats when he's flying freight but talk to him (419-573-2960) if you have a large load. Good luck


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

chumthrower said:


> Should be ok. Sounds like a typical load. You should see the stuff people cram onto those planes (Microwaves, groceries, dogs, etc.). Dustin takes out his seats when he's flying freight but talk to him (419-573-2960) if you have a large load. Good luck


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been stuck on the island twice in 5 trips over in recent years due to weather. The wife still thinks it was all planed to this day,,,lol


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

man I hope I get stuck lol


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

joewallguy said:


> I have been stuck on the island twice in 5 trips over in recent years due to weather. The wife still thinks it was all planed to this day,,,lol


I can think of worse places to be stuck


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

joewallguy said:


> I have been stuck on the island twice in 5 trips over in recent years due to weather. The wife still thinks it was all planed to this day,,,lol


 I’ve been stuck once out of 20 trips or so, fog


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

KPI said:


> He is just pointing out good points it is a waste to go over for a day trip IMO!!! go over early fish the evening bite stay overnight enjoy the island go out next morning early then fly home good points shocker!!! let ask how many guys have went over and had to stay over because flight was a no go because of weather


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

the longest i got stuck on the island was 4 days. Quite a few years back


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I got fogged in once. It was great. Beer, steaks, lots of laughs.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Stuck for 3 days years ago.


----------



## waterwalker2 (Jan 8, 2018)

I was stuck on Rattlesnake for a whole summer, lost half to my ex and ended up with a hefty child support payment, use caution!!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

waterwalker2 said:


> I was stuck on Rattlesnake for a whole summer, lost half to my ex and ended up with a hefty child support payment, use caution!![/QUOT


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

I have a problem of being stuck on mainland. Rather be stuck over there no flights till weather improves


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

ErieBoy75 said:


> I got fogged in once. It was great. Beer, steaks, lots of laughs.


 Sounds horrible!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Can the planes fit a 2man flip or 2 1man flips on them? Or is it strictly smaller pop ups?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I didn’t get stuck I just choose to stay I was single back then that may have been the deciding factor


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Can the planes fit a 2man flip or 2 1man flips on them? Or is it strictly smaller pop ups?


I know that Dustin ("Island Air" 419-573-2960) takes his seats out when he flies a lot of freight. I'd talk to him directly to make sure. Good luck


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks C.T.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Trouble is you may or may not be able to fish while you're stuck over there. We could not....BUMMER,!!


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Why couldn’t you fish ?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Wind made it unsafe.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

When it’s windy tippers is best place to seek shelter !!!!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

do many people walk out from the ramp? and is it safe to go out without a guide what do you guys think? also do you get your bait over there or on the mainland?


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

weasel said:


> do many people walk out from the ramp? and is it safe to go out without a guide what do you guys think? also do you get your bait over there or on the mainland?


Guys do fly over and walk off the ramp on the west shore. It's where we get on the ice with our quads & sleds. But remember, if you don't know anybody over there or don't have a guide, you're on your own. You need to be totally self sufficient. Bring your sled or popup, auger, spud, bait, safety gear & and drag it out. You don't have to walk out very far to fish. Good luck


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

chumthrower said:


> Guys do fly over and walk off the ramp on the west shore. It's where we get on the ice with our quads & sleds. But remember, if you don't know anybody over there or don't have a guide, you're on your own. You need to be totally self sufficient. Bring your sled or popup, auger, spud, bait, safety gear & and drag it out. You don't have to walk out very far to fish. Good luck


thanks for the info. is there anyone that will taxi you out on the ice or do you have to have a guide to take you out? was going to bring all my gear.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

weasel said:


> thanks for the info. is there anyone that will taxi you out on the ice or do you have to have a guide to take you out? was going to bring all my gear.


Unless you have your own plane you need to fly "Griffing Air" 419-734-5400 or Dustin "Island Air" 419-573-2960. If you need to spend the night call Rob & Marie at the "Black Squirrel" 419-285-7181, good people & they love ice fishermen. If you need a lift to the ramp call Larry Kowalski (PIB Taxi) 419-285-6161, he'll take you to the ramp. Good luck


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

Support Dustin. He’s a local guy. He and his fam live on the island full time. Super nice guy. Our group got “stuck” over there a couple years ago and had to watch the Super Bowl at the Reel Bar. Real bummer!


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi, hate to ask, but what sort of plane are they flying. I would think the DeHavilland Beaver would be ideal. Also, do you guys think it would be possible to bring a snow machine up when the ferry is still running, and pay some local to store it up? Are there multiple places to stay overnight? Sorry I know so little of the Islands..Thanks


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Stuck on put in bay no flights today guess I’ll have to go catch more walleye love this place.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

St


sportsman1961 said:


> Hi, hate to ask, but what sort of plane are they flying. I would think the DeHavilland Beaver would be ideal. Also, do you guys think it would be possible to bring a snow machine up when the ferry is still running, and pay some local to store it up? Are there multiple places to stay overnight? Sorry I know so little of the Islands..Thanks


ay at the black squirrel best breakfast and great people


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

They fly small single engine planes. Don't know make or model.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

"Back in the day" they flew a Beaver. My fave was the Ford Tri-motor. I got to co-pilot a couple times.


----------



## Jeff65 (Feb 3, 2009)

Griffing has a twin engine Islander, piper saratoga and a piper archer.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Good weekend best weekend of ice fishing I ever had


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

jaybird71 said:


> View attachment 255202
> Good weekend best weekend of ice fishing I ever had


Very nice, did you fish with a guide or fly over and walk out? That is an awspesome fish pic.


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff65 said:


> Griffing has a twin engine Islander, piper saratoga and a piper archer.


ALL nice aircraft...he isn't gonna get my Yamaha Viper aboard though..LOL


----------



## sportsman1961 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mow many people live out there year round? Could I find a local to store a sled??


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

PapawSmith said:


> Very nice, did you fish with a guide or fly over and walk out? That is an awspesome fish pic.


We fished with rob Laplant great guide.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Big one of the weekend 12 #


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)




----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

sportsman1961 said:


> Mow many people live out there year round? Could I find a local to store a sled??


check with Rob Hard at the Black Squirrel.


----------

